# Lick tubs



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Am I the only guy here that uses Rio max 360 tubs? I hope not because I'd love to discuss results and how you like them. I love them by the way, this is the first fall that I've had them and would like to have a discussion about when you have had to start putting out hay. We calve about 20 cows between Sept. and Dec. with another 20 in the early spring.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I guess I am the only one.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I just ordered some SweetPro Tubs to start my calves on this fall, after weaning. This is my first time for trying this, so I don't know yet how well it is going to work. I still need to order about a pallet of loose mineral for the cows, but I have been sick with Covid; that kinda set back just a bit.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

PVM is the most popular in my area, but your results may be deferent. They are out of Texas. I have tried 5 or 6 others, the last ones from TSC cattle did not eat. The Cargill ones are candy, cows eat twice the recommended amount. We need a protein boost in cows calving now on all dry grass with acorns to. Acorns have fair feed value but without extra protein the hulls don't pass thru fast enough. Horses and pigs will spit out the hull and get fat if the acorns are thick enough. What dry grass we have will loose most feed value when it starts raining (hopefully soon) then they need tubs or grain mixed supplements or hay.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's, I have tried all of them. These are some that will scare you with the upfront price but I've been using them for about 10 months, only used 4 so far very impressed I recommend looking them up. Rio Max360. I was just curious if anybody here used them, but thanks for the reply's guys. With these tubs you want need any loose mineral, just loose salt.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I utilize liquid feed named Mix-30. Last I purchased was $0.15 per #


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> I utilize liquid feed named Mix-30. Last I purchased was $0.15 per #


I know it well, have you calculated cost per head per day yet?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

No I know I'm loosing $$$$$ on my cows so I don't want to give my old ticker a major shock? I'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I hope my elementary math taught in a 3 room school house is correct!!
I had tub filled on 4/02/21 for $350. there appears to be about 1/3 still in tub. I had 12 pair & bull licking Mix-30. So $350 ÷3X2=$266÷13 head= $20.46÷180 days= $0.11366 per day per grown cattle


----------



## Balerguy75 (Jul 25, 2021)

Never used Rio Max. The ppl selling it annoyed me with high pressure sales. Started on sweet pro last year and have been happy with the consumption and cost. In the winter we feed tubs for mineral as being it’s cold the cattle will always eat more if given to them so it seems that with the dry mineral they overeat with them looking for dry matter.
Summer we feed dry mineral


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I fence lined weaned my calves on the Sweetpro cattle kandy, and fed seconding cutting alfalfa. were weaned in the middle of November and sold in January about 45 days after weaning. My gain for the 45 days was a little over a 1.25 pounds per day. They were consuming about 1.2 pounds per day, and about 900 pounds of hay per day for 61 head.


----------

